# Busted Manual Shifter, wonderful



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

OK I understand your frustration but the fact is that they are making a lot of cruzes with a lot of parts. While (knock on wood) i havent had any issues just because one thing breaks while the car is still under warranty is no reason to go off the deep end about it.


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Im more upset about the fact that the shifter is made of such cheap parts that the shifter self destructs in only 7500 miles. I never once abused the car.Theres no reason why the parts, which I assume from talking with the dealer are plastic, would have broke to pieces. I love the car to death, but if the shifter is that cheaply made, what else is that will jump up and bite me in the butt, especially at 101,000 miles when the warranty is gone. I generally put over 200K miles on my vehicles in the 6 years of the loan, so I depend very highly on this vehicle. 

Like I said, I love this car, and yes its not costing me anything to fix it, but ****, cheap plastic in the shifter? Unreal!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...if enough people experience and report the problem, maybe (just maybe) they'll do something about it, like upgrade from cheap plastic to cheap pot metal?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I would get it fixed and go on with life. No reason to get upset about one little thing like that. Sometimes things just break as a result of bad luck and nothing else. Don't sweat or form an opinion on the small stuff! My 2002 Olds. Alero 5 speed stopped going into reverse(needed to be in reverse to remove the key much less back up). Had the shifter replaced no more problems. Lasted until 2007 with 85000 miles. 

Good luck.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

I think if there was a real problem with cheaply made shifters, a lot more people would be complaining about it. A lot of manual Cruzes have reached or exceeded 7500 miles by now.

Flukes do happen and this is most likely one of them.


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Update*

Got the car back after a week in the shop. Shifts like new, couldn't be happier. Anyways according to my paperwork it states :

"Found shifter cable retainer separating from bushing. Intermittently no second gear. Remove and replace shifter."

That sounds better then the service guy telling me "theres a bunch of broken stuff in there":th_coolio:


Hope it doesn't happen again. Sooo glad to have my baby back. I missed the **** out of that car while driving around the loaner G6


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

It does not have to do with the recall?


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Farmer Fran said:


> It does not have to do with the recall?



dont believe there is a recall for this issue. Couldn't find anyone else with the same issue either.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad that the problem was solved because I have the LS 6 speed manual and so far nothing has happen to the shifter thank god I love this car like crazy. I guess it was just bad luck or just a fluke but I guarantee this car will last you for a long time. Enjoy your cruze!!


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

*2011 Ls 5000k miles 6speed manual*

This morning leaving for work.Put in reverse and backed up went for first felt like it wanted 2 gears at once..Wiggled around for a minute was able to get in 1st... Hoping 1 time deal we will see


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

strange, yesterday i had a couple of shifts where i was unclear what gear was selected. stick didnt glide into gear smoothly, i went for fifth but for some reason thought it may have gone into 3rd. uh ooo, please let it be a fluke....


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Hmm... are these trannies a new model to GM?


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Knock on wood mine is still working since the fix. I am afraid to shift though out of fear it will bust again. Every shift is slow and gentle now. If yall are having issues keep your eye on it it could be the issue I had, although you know it cause it will kick out of gear, you cant feel it go into gear at all. It will feel and sound broke. You will notice a huge difference in shifting when it breaks. If more people have the issue hopefully gm will recall the cars and replace the plastic part with metal.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Mine has been fine so far, but really in the long run when glitches like this show up you have to take it in stride. Car manufactures have to cut costs wherevere and whenever possible. If it becomes a common problem it will be replaced with better parts, if it is just a fluke it won't. None of us are rolling around in a 911 GT3, these are sub $20K cars (mostly) and there is a reason for that. If you want to avoid small problems like this open the bank account and drop $30K+ on a car. Not trying to be a jerk but it is what it is


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

nbrehm said:


> mine has been fine so far, but really in the long run when glitches like this show up you have to take it in stride. Car manufactures have to cut costs wherevere and whenever possible. If it becomes a common problem it will be replaced with better parts, if it is just a fluke it won't. None of us are rolling around in a 911 gt3, these are sub $20k cars (mostly) and there is a reason for that. If you want to avoid small problems like this open the bank account and drop $30k+ on a car. Not trying to be a jerk but it is what it is



amen!


----------

